# finished my run today!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all! Got my run finished today and I'm so excited! I wanted to share with you all! My husband framed in our little coop into the run. It's about 8 feet by 8 wide by 6 high. the roof is covered with chicken wire and I'll be making some shade out of some roof tin or plastic soon. It has a door with double locks. Extra skirting is all around the perimeter to keep preditors from digging under. This is my first coop and run. Please tell me what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Lucky girls...looks safe to me! This summer I'm going to work on getting some kind of cover for their outdoor pen. Knock on wood...I haven't had any trouble with preditors yet??? I think our Chocolate Lab helps! Jen


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you! I can't wait! All I need now are my chickens!  I bought three but had to get them DNA tested for sex as they are sillies and I can't have roos. They just annexed us in the city soo,  no roos. I'm praying I got lucky and got girls! The suspense is killing me! I pray it works out! I can use some extra prayers if you would. I should know this week. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice! Congratulations! Enjoy the fruits of your labor!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------

